
Ask HN: What is a good alternative to Google Adsense? - Ian999
We have a website that we are trying to monetize with ads. Google Adsense has been rejecting us due to Covid delays.<p>What are the best alternatives to Adsense? Has anyone done a proper study of CPM among the top ad networks? Everything I find online is so spammy and hard to ascertain legitimacy.
======
0x54MUR41
I suggest to check some previous discussions below:

\- Ask HN: Google Adsense Alternative? (54 comments) [0]

\- Ask HN: Google AdSense Still Bans Ajax. What are the Alternatives? (34
comments) [1]

\- What are the best Google adsense alternatives? (9 comments) [2]

\- Ask HN: What are the best alternatives to Google AdSense? (8 comments) [3]

Remember, people who asked these could be have different problem with Google
Adsense.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21397274](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21397274)

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7924916](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7924916)

[2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14357289](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14357289)

[3]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2050377](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2050377)

------
Zaheer
I'd suggest looking into niche ad networks like Carbon
([https://www.carbonads.net/](https://www.carbonads.net/)) for Developers /
Designers. Their parent company BuySellAds is also quite large.

~~~
Ian999
What are the other larger players (non-niche?)

